# audi a6



## haeff1961 (Jul 31, 2009)

looking to buy a 2003 a6 for my wife, 86k on it dont know much about audi but we do like how it drives any info on it would be great


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: audi a6 (haeff1961)*

What engine does it have?


----------

